# I Want to start a new Comm Res unit



## nolongergreen (11 Apr 2006)

I understand our PM wants to increase the reserves and military presence in the north.

I'm an ex comm reservist (got out in 1988) who now lives in northern Alberta.

For the above reasons and a need for emergency communications in the north of Alberta, I'd like to see a new comm res unit created up here.

I have emailed DND and my MP but I have yet to receive a response.

Any of you guys out there got any ideas for me?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Apr 2006)

Might be info here for you.......
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19720.0.html


----------

